# 1940 Double Duty Fork on Ebay



## pkleppert (Nov 12, 2015)

Ebay listing No. 121813767758 is a completely original Schwinn Foremost Admiral complete with a locking Double Duty Fork. The lock works. Original key inside the cyclelock
It's original color was maroon and cream. These photos are not on Ebay


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2015)

Very cool!

 When ever I see a bike like this, I always think to myself. 
"If they only knew, they would've taken better care of their bike."


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121813767758


----------



## jkent (Nov 12, 2015)

PM Sent
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's what I'm talking about! Is this your bike Paul? If so will auction run to end or do I just send you a big wad of cash? V/r Shawn


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm afraid it needs to go the distance. Did not have the heart to part it out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm glad you didn't. I didn't even know the double duty was available on the '40 model. This is a bike worthy of a first class restoration and being kept intact. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 12, 2015)

What a fantastic find!
According to the Schwinn gurus, the frame was made in 1941!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 12, 2015)

https://youtu.be/cno20onK9dY


----------

